# Talk with your local DNR



## Sinnbad11 (Jan 2, 2016)

Slingshot hunting of any kind is illegal in Ohio, however, I recently talked with my local DNR who said it was perfectly legal to take invasive species by slingshot most specifically starling and sparrow. Point of this is, I did not know that any sort of taking game was legal by Ohio laws but apparently this excludes invasive species and pests. Might not be a bad idea to talk to your local DNR as well.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

What does DNR stand to in Ohio? Every state, I'm assuming, calls it differently.


----------



## Sinnbad11 (Jan 2, 2016)

Division of natural resources


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Not sure but I think it's department of natural resources in MS


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I had no idea Ohio, the state in which I was born and reared, had such laws...sheesh, I was a juvenile delinquent for yeas I guess! OM, what's your take on this, you're an Ohio fella...

Does that include sling bows also? Just curious, I only live 1000s of miles south ya know..LOL


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Don't imagine your DNR would mind too much if you shot a few rats or mice or gophers or cockroaches, or . . .

But then again, who knows . . . Government (these days) just isn't happy,

unless they can control, license and regulate everything we do :angrymod:


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

Chuck Daehler said:


> I had no idea Ohio, the state in which I was born and reared, had such laws...sheesh, I was a juvenile delinquent for yeas I guess! OM, what's your take on this, you're an Ohio fella...
> 
> Does that include sling bows also? Just curious, I only live 1000s of miles south ya know..LOL


Chuck, I emailed them a while back about slingbows, and they said sorry, you can't use those, but we are having an open house that you could come to to find out more. So slingshots and slingbows are out in Ohio for the moment. Sorry man.


----------

